# big bubies



## derek

hi everyone heres the latest pics of the bubs they have grown up
a couple have started to try seeds and pellets but still like mum and dad to feed them i hpe i dont upset bea but i named 1 of them cookie jr after what her cookie went thru plus it looked a bit like cookie


----------



## Lisa_Woody

Awwwwwww what little beauties

How old are they ?


----------



## derek

lisa they are about 6-7 weeks old


----------



## MyMo

They are really pretty!


----------



## Sophia

They all look really healthy!  And so cute!


----------

